# Medical card



## isoman234 (Feb 14, 2011)

I was looking into getting my medical card and wondering about some potentally negative things that can be associated with it such as not being able to get a job. I'm looking to hear what could or couldn't happen in a perfect world I'm looking to see what happens in reality.


----------



## SensiStarFan (Feb 14, 2011)

in the real world companies ask you to take drug tests for jobs...but....in the real world exists companies that sell synthetic urine that beat those tests.

It's a give and take kind of world.  The more you know beforehand the better off you are going to be.  You are looking into it the right way, good luck.


----------



## isoman234 (Feb 14, 2011)

Yeah I mean I realize that I can get tested by these companies I'm just concerned that once I get to the point where I might no longer need it I will have issues getting certain jobs that might do a very thorough background check or something like that and turn that business up.


----------



## SensiStarFan (Feb 14, 2011)

they can't look into your medical records and will not unless you are applying for some weird job like with NASA or something that needs security clearance or something like that.  They might check your credit and background as far as job references and criminal activity to see if you have ever been convictred of a crime, but not your medical history.....patient-doctor confidentiality baby!
*****I am not a lawyer, this is just my advice.


----------



## MichiganMedhead (Apr 3, 2011)

they will need signed consent to get your medical records, you are protected under hipaa laws


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Apr 6, 2011)

MichiganMedhead said:
			
		

> they will need signed consent to get your medical records, you are protected under hipaa laws


This is correct, no one, not even law enforcement has access to your medical records without your permission (or subpoena).


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 6, 2011)

:yeahthat:

Sorry but the hype about a card holding you back from anything is frekin rediculous! :rofl:


I have friends who still think the same thing even after ive had mine for over 5 years, graduated college (with plenty of federal student loans), crappy job offers, and a big get out of jail free card on 10+ occasions...


----------



## niteshft (Apr 6, 2011)

There have been successful lawsuits against companys that have refused to give jobs to card holders.


----------

